# Best substrate for Mali Uromastyx?



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Well the Mrs has cracked at last and I'm getting a Uro!

Doing my research though, everybody seems to have a different opinion on what substrate to use! Some say they need to be able to burrow, others say that will cause too many problems to be worthwhile and "above ground burrows are the way to go. Ice been told pete, topsoil, tortoise pellets, sand (not a chance!) and even BIRDSEED!!!

So I would very much like to hear what any Uro keepers use/have used and what the practical implications are?


----------



## Zakk (Oct 15, 2008)

geckograham said:


> Well the Mrs has cracked at last and I'm getting a Uro!
> 
> Doing my research though, everybody seems to have a different opinion on what substrate to use! Some say they need to be able to burrow, others say that will cause too many problems to be worthwhile and "above ground burrows are the way to go. Ice been told pete, topsoil, tortoise pellets, sand (not a chance!) and even BIRDSEED!!!
> 
> So I would very much like to hear what any Uro keepers use/have used and what the practical implications are?


although impaction is always a threat I think with Uros its much lessened by the fact they are Wholely vegetarian, this means you can have the diggable substrate whilst being able to have a sensible place to allow for eating, Bird seed is also to an extent part of a Uros diet and can be digested assuming husbandry is sound. Its all up to personal choice, I personally think there's more freedom with uros.


----------



## Zakk (Oct 15, 2008)

Btw, the bird seed bit is theoretical XD I cant say id go that route myself.


----------



## soolonger (Apr 18, 2012)

mine is on slate and kitchen lino with a load of hides and a upside down hamster maze, No chance of impaction. we tried sand but he eat it and we tried millet but his scared of it (you did read that right, his scared of millet). I read that you should not have uro`s on anything that can cause impaction before they are atleast 6 inchs long so keep that in mind.UroWiki or Deer Fern Farms Uromastyx Care Page will help or even the uro thread on here.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I am right in thinking that millet is bird seed aren't I?

I like to avoid loose substrates as much as I can but I'm really not sure what is best for a Uro. I'm glad to hear of one being kept successfully without any kind of loose substrate, I'm kind of leaning that way now. I've got a tiled viv I could use, it's 4x2x2 so easily big enough. Would that be ok?

The female I'm getting is 13 months old and seems a bit on the small side, how big should she be at that age?


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

i keep all of mine on wheat bran, its a bit like porridge oats, they can dig in it, its easy to clean, smells lovely and they can and do ingest it. 

heres my geyri on in


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

I use washed playsand as substraten with lots of flagstones to make hides and I se a feeding dish placed on a flagstone ..... Been keeping different types of uromastyx for 15 years and the do great on that substrate.

I tried different things but like sand the best....

Only young and sick uromastyx go on paper and lino over here...... 

Not saying this is the only way .... But its what I like best.

Gr. Kamiel


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

I use playsand, I only feed washed veg. I've never experienced impaction.


----------

